# Train Shows In the US This Month:



## LionKing (May 6, 2011)

Just found a great post about many train shows in the US in May, 

MCR Convention
Geneva-on-the-Lake, Ohio (Apr 28 – May 1)

Great Midwest Train Show
Wheaton, Illinois (May 1)

9th Annual Franklin Model and Toy Train Sale and Show
Franklin, New Jersey (May 1)

AVRA Spring Model Railroad Show
North Haverhill, New Hampshire (May 7)

Maurer Toy Train Auction
Spring City, Pennsylvania (May 7)

Southeast Garden Railroad Show
Dalton, Georgia (May 13-14)

NMRA Pacific Coast Region Convention "Sonoma Short Line"
Santa Rosa, California (May 13-15)

Twin City Model Railroad Museum Show & Sale
St. Paul, Minnesota (May 14)

Maurer Toy Train Auction
Spring City, Pennsylvania (May 14)

Pasadena Model Railroad Club Spring Show
Los Angeles, California (May 14-15)

Wayne Train Show
Wayne, New Jersey (May 15)

NMRA Sunshine Region Spring Convention 
Ocala, Florida (May 19-22)

16th Albuquerque Railroad Fair
Albuquerque, New Mexico (May 21)

Regal Railways Presents Train Show & Swap Meet
Pinellas Park, Florida (May 21)

The Big Train Show
Ontario, California (May 21-22)

Great Lehigh Valley Train Meet
Allentown, Pennsylvania (May 21-22)

Pasadena Model Railroad Club Spring Show
Los Angeles, California (May 21-22)

Brick Train Show
Brick, New Jersey (May 22)

Hope this was useful


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!

Trains.com has a nice Event search tool:

http://trc.trains.com/events

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Lion, 

Thanks you for posting that useful information! :thumbsup:
There's an upcoming show right near me that I didn't know about.

Greg


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

There's also a nice train show in Durand, MI on May 15th during their annual "Railroad Days", which is a really big hoopla in these parts.
Bob


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

choo choo said:


> Hey Lion,
> 
> Thanks you for posting that useful information! :thumbsup:
> There's an upcoming show right near me that I didn't know about.
> ...


Which one Greg? Ontario. I was gonna try and go.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The Pasadena show...  It's a 30 minute motorcycle ride. Unfortunately, Ontario is lightyears away from me. 

Greg


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Greg,

You mean lightyears and a bank vault away, fuel way to expensive


----------

